# Expat to Al Rehab seeking TEFL work



## shaida (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi 
I have moved from the Uk seeking work. I am a qualified social worker having worked with children with learning disabilities. I also have experience with teaching English as a foreign language and private tuition.

Please if anyone can point me to the right websites I would appreciate it very much.

Thankyou

Shaida


----------

